# Feather Lice - Need Help in treating



## sriki (Jul 11, 2010)

From past few days I observed that my two pigeons (pair) are preening very often. They almost preen when left out of coop. I inspected their feathers and saw some lice spread out under wings. Also I observe feather dust in the coop along with droppings. I dusted folco powder today and washed their feathers.

After doing this the lice have disappeared. However they are still preening. 

My question is that, is this preening because of lice, mites and similar insects or something else? And why do I see the feather dust dropping from them? Is this also because of lice?

I am planning to apply the powder once again. will this help? plz advise...


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

They will preen even in the absence of lice, its how they get that oily coat on the feathers.

Feather dust is common, may have aggrevated because of the lice, usually you can see voids/holes/gaps in the feathers when affected by lice.

I am not sure what folco powder is, I presume its similar to that used for dogs/cats to get rid of lice and safe for pigeons. The powder/liquid for treatment for lice is easily available in the pet shops, so you can try one of those if the lice returns


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Regular bathing helps with the dust.


----------



## rbflight (Dec 31, 2008)

*feather lice*

*Use Permectin. It is safe and kills mites and lice., Easy to use and you mix it with water ina spray bottle. One squirt under each wing. One underneath and one on the rump and you will have no more pests!
Oh and it is pretty inexpensive.*


----------



## realtalk72 (Nov 7, 2009)

permectin......best stuff ...I dip my pigeons and works great


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

I have been using Scalex Mite and Lice spray for birds and usually gets it in one application. I am using it on birds covered in Mites coming out of shelters.


----------



## diwaj (Aug 7, 2008)

If your new and not sure of all the medicines and how to dip the birds in it, and if you have less birds, then you can use "NOTIX" its just powder, you should catch individual birds and apply it and it works good

I bought it in medical store.


----------

